# Setting samba

## while true

ola,

I have two laptops, and when my girlfriend is wisiting, there is also hers laptop.

I want to be anle to shape folders betwen those laptops.

On HP I have ubuntu, on dell I have gentoo, and girlfriend's is m$ xp.

here is my samba, that I emerged:

```
latitude-d500 ~ # emerge -pv samba

!!! CONFIG_PROTECT is empty

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-fs/samba-3.0.37  USE="acl automount cups ipv6 pam python readline -ads -async -caps -debug -doc -examples -fam -ldap -oav -quotas (-selinux) -swat -syslog -winbind" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

 * IMPORTANT: 2 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

latitude-d500 ~ # 
```

How to set up samba on gentoo?

Thank you

----------

## cwr

The configuration file smb.conf (I think it's in /etc/samba) tells samba what

directories it can export.  There are plenty of examples in the default configuration

file; I tend to have everything in eg: /home/public owned by the guest user,

and exported to the local network.  Then you can put the requisite logon stuff

in the client's /etc/fstab, and simply use "mount /home/remote" on the client

machine, and have eg: /home/public on the machine remote mounted on the

client.

One trap may be the need for the mount.cifs command; I'm not sure which

package it's in these days, but it used to be separate from samba as a whole.

Will

----------

## while true

Ola will,

I am messing around with samba for quite some time no,...

I managed to make share following gentoo instructions, and I was able to view shared folder on two other computers on local network.

One ubintu, which showed me only shared folder, and the other computer, m$ xp, showed me my shared folder, BUT (!!!) also my whole home directory!!! This is something I do not want...

anyway, if I reboot my gentoo computer, these shares are no longer visible, and I do not know what to do now.

I also want to use others shared folders, from their computer, but Thunar is not giving me access to see network neighbourhood...

I can see and access this using Nautilus.

I would prefer nautilus over thunar, but nautilus does not have compress/decompress options, which thunar have.

None of them however, do not have share option...

Underline, I would like to have my filemanager to have 'compress/decompress' option, as well 'share this folder' option on right mouse click.

But I can not make samba to work on neither of them...

----------

